# html-Datei in exe-Datei konvertieren



## kätefish (23. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Html-Datei, mit Bildern etc. und möchte diese in eine exe-Datei konvertieren. 
Gibt es dafür bestimmte Programme oder auch eine Möglichkeit direkt im Dreamweaver?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann bzw. mir einen Tipp gibt welche Software (am liebsten Freeware) ich nutzen könnte.

Vielen Dank
Kätefish


----------



## Amethyst (24. März 2004)

HTML-Seiten kannst Du mit fast jedem Packer zu einer exe zusammenpacken, mehr ist nicht möglich, soviel ich weiß.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## oppa (24. März 2004)

*google*

Google mal nach Html2Exe oder so ... 
ich versteh teilweise echt nicht warum nicht zuerst gegoogelt wird ...
HTML Verpacker ist auch net schlecht ...

C YA , der oppa


----------



## CSdigital (30. April 2004)

*narf*

hat jemadn das prog reges ? muss nur 4mb damit machen, ist dertbst wichtig für ne bewerbung


----------



## typomane (30. April 2004)

*HTML in .exe*

Hallo,
der Packer WinRAR (bessere Alternative zu WinZIP) kann ZIPs, RARs und auch .exe Dateien erstellen.
Unter http://www.winrar.de ist auch eine Shareware-Version (fuer 30 - oder waren es 40? - Tage verwendbar) direkt beziehbar.

Viel Spass !


----------



## CSdigital (1. Mai 2004)

*woha*

kraz das wusst ihc noch gornet und wie macht man des


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Mai 2004)

Alter Schwede! 
Wie alt sind hier einige eigentlich?

Der einzige vernünftige Tipp kommt von oppa. Lest ihr eigentlich etwas bevor ihr antwortet? Lest ihr überhaupt selbst was ihr tippt? Einige kann man vor lauter Buchstabendrehern und |33tsp3ch fast gar nicht verstehen.

Mann ....


----------

